

The $35 indian tablet isn't vaporware - blntechie
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/portable-computing/the-35-tablet-isnt-hogwash-709463

======
wccrawford
If it doesn't exist yet, it's vaporware until it does. Any time a device
claims things that it hasn't yet actually produced, that's vaporware.

~~~
cryptoz
I disagree. There are discussions of Ubuntu 11.04 on mailing lists, but
absolutely _nothing_ has been produced yet.

Are you suggesting that Ubuntu 11.04 is vaporware until development starts?
WTF?

Edit: Vaporware is a product that we were told was going to come out, but
_didn't_. Vaporware isn't used to describe products that aren't even supposed
to be released yet!

~~~
ww520
Vaporware is based on track record. I guess the Ubuntu team has a history of
delivering what they promised.

------
tmcw
So, this article is a government minister telling you that it isn't vaporware?
And ending with the words "Never be sceptical of the government."?

Yeah...

------
GiraffeNecktie
_Of the $35, which equates to INR 1500, INR 750 is government subsidy._

So it's really a $70 tablet. That's a lot more plausible given that you can
already buy Chinese-built Android tablets for less than $100.

~~~
bartl
My calculation ($35 + half that) comes to a figure of about $50.

~~~
Indyan
Your calculation is correct. If the tablet makes it to the retail market, it
will cost around $50.

------
edge17
Someone was telling me that typically hardware markup is 3x-4x from the bill
of material to the retail price, but in India it's more like 5x-6x because of
customs and duty overheads. Anyone care to comment?

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
That doesn't seem right. Apple is a high margin manufacturer and you often
hear of a 50% markup on the BoM for their products
[http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/infrastructure/18592/app...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/infrastructure/18592/apple-
looking-at-50-mark-up-on-each-ipad/)

The markup on commodity computers (and I'd put Android tablets in that
category) is very low.

------
ravichhabra
It is ironic that the Indian Tablet would run an OS that does not support it's
languages (Devanagari, Tamil, Telugu, Gurumukhi, Bengali, the list goes on).
Perhaps they should take on Microsoft's offer of running CE on it for free.

------
Indyan
Hands-on video of the tablet: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600740>

